

The open source debacle of HealthCare.gov; it's enough to make you sick - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/65237

======
collin128
Wasn't the github repo (front end / open source) taken down because people
were posting bug reports for the back end system (closed source & unrelated)?

~~~
macowar
I don't see why that warrants taking the github repo down.

